# Had a brain poot!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

A lot of folks check in here sometime during the day, but maybe don't check adds in the paper. So, is there any interest in starting posts when somebody finds a smoking deal on food in their grocery stores? Just post what,and where and how much. Would need to be store chain specific since all areas don't have the same chains. See tuna post for example.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

wdbrand said:


> A lot of folks check in here sometime during the day, but maybe don't check adds in the paper. So, is there any interest in starting posts when somebody finds a smoking deal on food in their grocery stores? Just post what,and where and how much. Would need to be store chain specific since all areas don't have the same chains. See tuna post for example.


I would. MILK went $1.67 to 2.19. chicken costs more than beef did. I will not pay $3.99lb for hamberger. Thanks OBAMA. Stop burning corn. everything eats corn. Monsanto owns all the corn in the USA. I clip and use every coupon I can.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Nothing seems to go down rattler. That's the reason for my post. Less paid for meat, more left for bait. I quit buying corned beef[canned] when it went to 2.99/lb. Now 4.99. Not hardly.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Yall dont know how good ya got it I seen milk $5.00 a gal dam sure didnt buy any, glad my truck dont run on milk.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You ever use skim milk WV?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

WV, should have said in cooking. I don't drink the stuff, so always buy whole for cooking. Jest wondered if there's a big difference as far as you can tell. Skim is a bunch cheaper.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

it would work but probably have a different taste. I would think it would be a bit lighter but something would be missing; like making pancakes with water instead of milk sort of thing.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

We buy2% for cooking just about quit drinking the stuff unless I got sloppyjoes then its a must. The $5 was whole milk just sayen BS.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Granny never would put anything but cream in her coffee. Had a term, called it blue john for what was left after skimming off the cream. Suppose skimmed milk is the same as blue john.


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

skim milk=chalk water-no thanks
btw, Kroger has baby back ribz for $2.97 this week. heading out tonite for a load and get my senior discount(5%)


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks joe, I shop Foodlion 99% of the time. When they got somethin going out of date that day, you can get deals. Been watchin country style ribs rite close. A bunch of meat on those ribs.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Joe, we're eat up with Food Lion stores in our area. Best time to hit them is around 8 to 9AM. That gives the meat clerks time to start marking them down. Iffen you are a little early on a hot summer morning, jest go to the frozen foods section, open a door and stand thar.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

wdbrand said:


> WV, should have said in cooking. I don't drink the stuff, so always buy whole for cooking. Jest wondered if there's a big difference as far as you can tell. Skim is a bunch cheaper.


 skim has 0 fat. cloudy water.


wdbrand said:


> Granny never would put anything but cream in her coffee. Had a term, called it blue john for what was left after skimming off the cream. Suppose skimmed milk is the same as blue john.


Blue jhon was skim. My gram was born in WV. I was born Here in VA. Blu Jhon was the the stuff after the skim for the cheese. great and sweet. Chicken and eggs are not as tasty as they were.


----------

